# Dream bettas....



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I love FMs, HMs, and OHMs. Here are some of my Dream Bettas!
(Well almost all of them lol)
A Dark Green Over Half Moon (OHM)








A purple HM (Half moon)








A red betta, not sure if it is FM, HM, or OHM








Orange OHM








Yellow STM








Blue betta









Notice : I do not own these pics. They belong to their owners.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

What does FM and STM stand for?

I love the yellow guy he's gorgeous!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The first two are photoshopped.... An all too common new trend on AB :C


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

The green betta might not be Photoshopped, it could just be the light and he might just be blue/green (teal) I use photoshop on a daily basis and I am very familiar with colorizing, so eh, it could be, but most commercial people don't know photoshop THAT well, the second one is definitely though. ^^

I'm curious to know what FM and STM means as well? FM I would guess means Full moon? I don't think there is such a thing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Full moon bettas are SOOOOOO rare, you never see them, I've only seen one on AB a really long time ago. A FM is like the finnage of a DT without the split in the tail that makes it into two. 

lol idk what STM means


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

STM? I do not know. It said it on the site.
I think it was talking about genes and stuff, not fish.
I wished the second one was real though. I think it might be fake. I wish I had them all! Then I would have a rainbow!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That second one is a terrible job of photoshopping. Half of the fin is above the water line.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep. The photoshopping is horrible. But I wish the betta was real


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aren't all purple bettas rare?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo 2 isn't photoshopped. It's one of the only true purple bettas to be produced. It talks about it on the IBC site. I think the water level is from the red betta that is behind the purple one.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

That is what I thought too but I didn't read the site so I assumed it wasn't real.


----------

